# اصل كلمه نيروز



## artamisss (12 سبتمبر 2006)

الأصل التاريخى لعيد النيروز

النيروز أو عيد رأس السنة المصرية هو أول يوم في السنة الزراعية الجديدة ...و قد أتت لفظة نيروز من الكلمة القبطية (ني - يارؤو) = الأنهار و ذلك لأن ذاك الوقت من العام هو ميعاد أكتمال موسم فيضان النيل سبب الحياة في مصر.. و لما دخل اليونانيين مصر أضافوا حرف السي للأعراب كعادتهم (مثل أنطوني و أنطونيوس ) فأصبحت نيروس فظنها العرب نيروز الفارسية ..
و لأرتباط النيروز بالنيل أبدلوا الراء باللم فصارت نيلوس و منها أشتق العرب لفظة النيل العربية ..
أما عن النيروز الفارسية فتعني اليوم الجديد (ني = جديد , روز= يوم ) و هو عيد الربيع عند الفرس و منه جاء الخلط من العرب
و يقول الأنبا لوكاس المتنيح أسقف منفلوط ..أن النيروز أختصار (نيارو أزمو رووؤو) و هو قرار شعري إبتهالي للخالق لمباركة الأنهار ..
(لاحظ كلمة أزمو التي نستخدمها في التسابيح القبطية مثل الهوس الثالث وتعني سبحوا أو باركوا)
و عوضا عن كتابة القرار كامل بنصه أختصروا إلي كلمة واحدة ( مثل صلعم في العربية ) توضع فوقها خط لتوحي للقاريء بتكميل الجملة(مثل كلمة أبشويس القبطية )و أصبحت نياروس و معناه الكامل عيد مباركة ألأنهار..


أما توت أول شهور السنة القبطية فمشتق من الأله تحوت أله المعرفة و هو حكيم مصري عاش أيام الفرعون مينا الأول و هو مخترع الكتابة و مقسم الزمن .. و قد أختار بداية السنة المصرية مع موسم الفيضان لأنه وجد نجمة الشعري اليمينية تبرق في السماء بوضوح في هذا الوقت من العام .. مما يعني أن السنة القبطية سنة نجمية و ليس شمسية مما يجعلها أكثر دقة من الشمسية التي أحتاجت للتعديل الغرغوري و بالتالي لم تتأثر بهذا التعديل و ذلك لأن الشمس تكبر الارض بمليون وثلث مليون مرة و الشعري اليمينية تكبر الشمس ب200مرة مما يعني أنها أكبر من الأرض ب 260 مليون مرة مما يحعل السنة النجمية أدق عند المقرنة بالشمسية ..
و مع عصر دقلديانوس أحتفظ المصريين بمواقيت و شهور سنينهم التي يعتمد الفلاح عليها في الزراعة مع تغيير عداد السنين و تصفيره لحعله السنة الأولي لحكم دقلديانوس =282 ميلادية= 1 قبطية =4525 توتية(فرعونية)
و من هنا أرتبط النيروز بعيد الشهداء .. حيث كان في تلك الأيام البعيدة يخرج المسيحيين في هذا التوقيت إلي الأماكن التي دفنوا فيها أجساد الشهداء مخبئة ليذكروهم و قد أحتفظ الأقباط بهذه العادة حتي أيامنا فيما يسمونه بالطلعة ..
أن عيد النيروز هو أقد عيد لأقدم أمة .. 

حارب فيه شهدائنا الظلم و ضحوا بنفوسهم لأجل من أحبهم .
المراجع::
عيد النيروز أقدم عيد لأقدم أمة ..للأغنسطس نبيل فاروق - مراجعة و تقديم الأنبا متاؤس​


----------



## artamisss (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*التقويم القبطى*

*[التقويم القبطى 

قال هيرودت المؤرخ الإغريقى (قبل الميلاد بحوالى ثلاثة قرون) عن التقويم القبطى (المصرى): [وقد كان قدماء المصريين هم أول من أبتدع حساب السنة وقد قسموها إلى 12 قسماً بحسب ما كان لهم من المعلومات عن النجوم ، ويتضح لى أنهم أحذق من الأغارقة (اليونانيين) ، فقد كان المصريون يحسبون الشهر ثلاثين يوماً ويضيفون خمسة أيام إلى السنة لكى يدور الفصل ويرجع إلى نقطة البداية] (عن كتاب التقويم وحساب الأبقطى للأستاذ رشدى بهمان). ولقد قسم المصريين (منذ أربعة آلف ومائتى سنة قبل الميلاد) السنة إلى 12 برجا فى ثلاثة فصول (الفيضان-الزراعة-الحصاد) طول كل فصل أربعة شهور ، وقسموا السنة إلى أسابيع وأيام ، وقسموا اليوم إلى 24 ساعة والساعة إلى 60 دقيقة والدقيقة إلى 60 ثانية وقسموا الثانية أيضا إلى 60 قسماً.

والسنة فى التقويم القبطى هى سنة نجمية شعرية أى مرتبطة بدورة نجم الشعرى اليمانية (Sirius) وهو ألمع نجم فى مجموعة نجوم كلب الجبار الذى كانوا يراقبون ظهوره الإحتراقى قبل شروق الشمس قبالة أنف أبو الهول التى كانت تحدد موقع ظهور هذا النجم فى يوم عيد الإله الغظيم عندهم ، وهو يوم وصول ماء الفيضان إلى منف (ممفيس) قرب الجيزة. وحسبوا طول السنة (حسب دورة هذا النجم) 365 يوماً ، ولكنهم لاحظوا أن الأعياد الثابتة الهامة عندهم لا تأتى فى موقعها الفلكى إلا مرة كل 1460 سنة ، فقسموا طول السنة 365 على 1460 فوجدوا أن الحاصل هو 4/1 يوم فأضافوا 4/1 يوم إلى طول السنة ليصبح 365 يوماً وربع. أى أضافوا يوماً كاملا لكل رابع سنة (كبيسة). وهكذا بدأت العياد تقع فى موقعها الفلكى من حيث طول النهار والليل.

 وحدث هذا التعديل عندما أجتمع علماء الفلك من الكهنة المصريين (قبل الميلاد بحوالى ثلاثة قرون) فى كانوبس  Canopus (أبو قير حاليا بجوار الأسكندرية) وأكتشفوا هذا الفرق وقرروا إجراء هذا التعديل فى المرسوم الشهير الذى أصدره بطليموس الثالث وسمى مرسوم كانوبس Canopus 

. 
وشهور السنة القبطية هى بالترتيب: توت, بابه, هاتور, كيهك, طوبة, أمشير, برمهات, برمودة, بشنس, بؤونة, أبيب, مسرى ثم الشهر الصغير (النسئ) وهو خمسة أيام فقط (أو ستة أيام فى السنة الكبيسة). ومازالت هذه الشهور مستخدمة فى مصر ليس فقط على المستوى الكنسى بل على المستوى الشعبى أيضاً وخاصة فى الزراعة. ولقد حذف الأقباط كل السنوات التى قبل الأستشهاد وجعلوا هذا التقويم (المصرى) يبدأ بالسنة التى صار فيها دقلديانوس امبراطوراً  (عام 284 ميلادية) لأنه عذب وقتل مئات الآلاف من الأقباط , وسمى هذا التقويم بعد ذلك بتقويم الشهداء وهو الأن سنة1723  للشهداء الأطهار/CENTER]​*​​


----------



## استفانوس (12 سبتمبر 2006)

فمن اين اخذت الاكراد هذه التسمية واصبح لها يوم مجيد عندهم


----------



## artamisss (13 سبتمبر 2006)

* الاكراد  على فكرة لحد النهارده بيستخدموا كلمه  نيروز دى  وايران كمان  بس طبعا لو عرفوا انها وصلت للمسيحينن هنا واستعملوها   هايبطلوها  خالص هايلغوها من المعجم هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## بنت الله (13 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسى ياديانا على المعلومة الجميلة دى

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## artamisss (14 سبتمبر 2006)

* اى خدمه  ويارب تكونو استفدتو منى حاجه *


----------



## سمير (14 سبتمبر 2006)

لا كانت معلومه جامده ، انا حبيتها واستفدت منها كمعلومه عامه 

ربنا يباركك ديانا


----------



## artamisss (18 سبتمبر 2006)

* اى خدمه ياريت كل الناس تقراها *


----------



## ارووجة (19 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي كتير  اختي على الملعلومة القيمة


----------



## oesi no (22 سبتمبر 2006)

انت عرفتى الحاجات دية منين هه
منين وبلاش حكاية سر المهنةعلشان بقت قديمة طحن
ربنا يباركك


----------



## artamisss (25 سبتمبر 2006)

* بصراحه كانت مبعوتالى من السنه اللى فاتت على الميل ونزلتها 
*


----------



## moussa30000 (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*كل سنه ونتوا طيبين*

ميرسيه على :Love_Mailbox: المعلومات الجميله دى


----------



## artamisss (2 أكتوبر 2006)

* العفو يا موسى عاوزينك تشد حيلك معانا شويه *


----------



## gr rozo (17 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل فعلا
وانا اول مرة اعرف الموضوع دة
ربنا يعوضك ارتامييس
كمان استفدت وعرفت معنى اسمى
روز= يوم 
افوتلكم بكرة
يوم بقا
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بيشوى مجدى حلمى (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اصل كلمه نيروز*

مرسى ياديانا على المعلومة الجميلة دى


----------



## maikel fady (3 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمه وكل سنه قبطيه واعضاء منتدانا بخير وسلام


----------



## kalimooo (12 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## النهيسى (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: التقويم القبطى*

شكرا جدا للموضوع الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرررسى على الموضوع والمعلومات

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## elamer1000 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


*+++*​


----------

